
Arizona man is first to take artificial heart home - alexandros
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18969-arizona-man-is-first-to-take-artificial-heart-home.html
======
btilly
Random macabre tip. If you live in the USA and need an organ transplant, you
may want to consider moving to Florida.

The reason is that Florida allows motorcyclists to ride without helmets. This
results in a supply of fresh corpses with no history of health problems that
most other states cannot match. Furthermore the Mayo Clinic is there where
world-class medical staff can perform the operation at reasonable (for the US)
rates.

(I learned this from a dental assistant whose fiance had needed a transplant.
On the advice of his doctor they moved to Florida, and a few months later were
able to move back to California after a successful organ transplant.)

~~~
amalcon
New Hampshire also does not have helmet laws, and the several world-class
hospitals in Boston are on the order of an hour away. It's probably not as
good a choice as Florida if all other things are equal, but it's a similar
situation.

~~~
khafra
Florida has the advantage of a huge population of senile drivers with poor
vision.

